# Ethernet controller driver for hp compaq d530



## hnael7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi, I got a scenario where the desktop became very slow , anyhow I reinstalled windows xp pro. Now I managed to get most of the drivers , but the one I could not was the ethernet controller, so I installed a NIC that I already have and I am connecting to internet fine ( wired) , so how can I get the drivers and connect to the net once I remove my NIC card which I installed , pls help 
The system used to connect to the internet b4 I installed the NIC but not now why?
OS WINXP PRO 
MOBO : INTEL CHIPI865P/PE/G/I848P
HP COMPAQ D530 SFF
HP S/NO FRB42809K1


----------



## karaokeman2003 (Mar 8, 2008)

The driver you need should be found here:

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...6713&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093#11395

Many times when reinstalling Windows drivers for a particular pc or notebook are not included on the installation cd (fun . So you have to either have access to the Internet some other way (wireless, another computer, or another NIC which has drivers available such as in your case). Once connected you can usually download the drivers from the manufacturers website (above). If not, Google the model number of your computer along with what driver you are looking for. For instance "Compaq D530 SFF ethernet driver download".

Hope this helps.
Karaokeman


----------



## hnael7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thks , unfortunitly I tried that b4 posting the thread and did not work , thats why I asked for help , reason is when I wiped the HDD & installed the xp pro , it was not the one which came with the system and maybe that cuase an issue , but I am g8tful for the help and I think I should close the thread .


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Did you install the chipset first from the hp site? What errors do you have in device manager? These drivers will work with xp pro.


----------

